# 2013 King of Spring - Who will it be?



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2013)

Who will be this year's "king of spring", the last to provide lift-served skiing in the Northeast?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2013)

i think Big K is going to make a statement this spring


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 28, 2013)

I wish I could say Sugarloaf, but by all accounts Killington is planning to go deep into May. Jay and Sugarloaf will likely be #2 and #3.


----------



## dlague (Mar 28, 2013)

The new chief at Killington stated that they wanted to get back to the days when they wer first to open and last to close!  They have the capacity to do that but are just a little further south than the other two likely competetors!  I am a Jay fan so I lean that way and with them starting constriction on Stateside in April, I am not sure they will be it this year since Haynes is generally the trail they keep open!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2013)

Jay has already said they are closing 4/21.  I'm thinking 5/5 for the loaf and after what I saw at K last weekend and the much more aggressive approach of the new GM I'm thinking 5/19 ......maybe even longer


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

To easy Killington for sure.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 28, 2013)

Kton with the glacier. F global warming.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 28, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Jay has already said they are closing 4/21. I'm thinking 5/5 for the loaf and after what I saw at K last weekend and the much more aggressive approach of the new GM I'm thinking 5/19 ......maybe even longer



5/19, wow.  That may get me an additional day.  Let's get it done!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess my vote would then be Killington...snow-wise(just a guess), cuz every corporation that's operated Sugarloaf for the past 30yrs, on average, has closed it by the middle of April, .....by my best personal estimate.  Under ASC Sugarloaf was _always_ closed early to operate SR as far as they could.  Hardly anyone skis a lift-served Loaf at the prices ASC & Boyne now charge except pass-buyers.  They're always keeping it open for a while for the marketing-thing...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 28, 2013)

Killington no doubt.

Now we all have to make it up there and make it worth it for them to keep doing this from now on.


----------



## skifree (Mar 28, 2013)

sounds like another year of turns on the snow in the morning and turns on the lake in the afternoon!
maybe try to mix 9 holes in.


----------



## Conrad (Mar 28, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Jay has already said they are closing 4/21.



Are you sure about that? That seems really early for them.


----------



## Conrad (Mar 28, 2013)

I could see Sunday River staying open into May if they wanted to. They have so much snow stockpiled around Barker and they will certainly spread that around once they need it on other melting trails.


----------



## Edd (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn, I may actually go to Kmart this year.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 28, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I could see Sunday River staying open into May if they wanted to. They have so much snow stockpiled around Barker and they will certainly spread that around once they need it on other melting trails.



They could, but most likely they won't. Ever since Boyne has taken over, they have focused their early season efforts at SR, and their late season efforts at SL. No May skiing at the River since Boyne took over, and 2 years ago they could have with minimal effort. My money is on a 4/21 closing. There is an outside chance of 4/14, but it seems unlikely they would close that soon with this much snow, and an outside chance of 4/28, but that seems unlikely just based on their track record. All just my opinion though, and you never know.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 28, 2013)

Saddleback is moving to wknd only ops after this wknd but they say they will stay open "through April"
They did have skiing into early May a few yrs ago IIRC


----------



## timm (Mar 28, 2013)

Wildcat is often (always?) the last mountain standing in NH and as of now has said "deep into April, at least".


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Are you sure about that? That seems really early for them.



In they jay thread it was mentioned they were likely to close 4/21 due to construction projects.


----------



## Angus (Mar 28, 2013)

IMO Sugarloaf is the real king of spring regardless of whether Killington stays open an extra week or two longer. Just compare the acreage open during the later stages of the season. I can recall recent springs when SL has had 50+ trails open to K's less than 10. On the flip side, Killington should be applauded for their re-commitment to staying open well into May. Due to proximity, Saddleback could compete but don't believe they make the snow-making commitment.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> In they jay thread it was mentioned they were likely to close 4/21 due to construction projects.



i recalled reading that and am too lazy to go back to find it again but i also seem to recall that was a partial closure and some of the mountain would remain open??


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2013)

Angus said:


> IMO Sugarloaf is the real king of spring regardless of whether Killington stays open an extra week or two longer. Just compare the acreage open during the later stages of the season. I can recall recent springs when SL has had 50+ trails open to K's less than 10. On the flip side, Killington should be applauded for their re-commitment to staying open well into May. Due to proximity, Saddleback could compete but don't believe they make the snow-making commitment.



Trying to compare K's late season operations the last few years vs. what is very likely going to happen this year doesn't make much sense.  Mike Solimano is running K much more aggressively and listening to customers and what they like, far more than the last few GM's did.  K sure seems to have gotten it's "swagger" back


----------



## Angus (Mar 28, 2013)

DrJeff, do you know if they have extended their snowmaking efforts to build significant depths beyond Superstar? Sugarloaf and Saddleback have a natural advantage given their location in western Maine mountains.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

Angus said:


> DrJeff, do you know if they have extended their snowmaking efforts to build significant depths beyond Superstar? Sugarloaf and Saddleback have a natural advantage given their location in western Maine mountains.



I think K gets an average of 250 inches of snow in a season, pretty sure Sugarloaf averages about 200 inches in a winter, I don't know what Saddleback average is.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2013)

Angus said:


> DrJeff, do you know if they have extended their snowmaking efforts to build significant depths beyond Superstar? Sugarloaf and Saddleback have a natural advantage given their location in western Maine mountains.



From what I saw this past weekend there was a lot of terrain on the mountain with significant base. Killington should be able to offer quite a bit of terrain through April.  I'm sure there will be a point in April where the Loaf may have significantly more terrain open than Killington as they have the advantage of being farther North, colder temps and more viable terrain above 2000 feet.  Overall though, I still think K goes longer than the Loaf this year and will offer a great spring skiing product.  That's a great thing for Northeastern skiing; it just forces other mountains to up their game.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 28, 2013)

...And as long as it's open, the snow is pretty good Scotty...northward facing...always pretty good pp somewhere as it closes.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't even think it's question for this year


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 28, 2013)

Mammoth Mountain, July 4th.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 28, 2013)

Oops, wrong forum  . My vote is for Killington.


----------



## Gilligan (Mar 29, 2013)

Angus said:


> DrJeff, do you know if they have extended their snowmaking efforts to build significant depths beyond Superstar? Sugarloaf and Saddleback have a natural advantage given their location in western Maine mountains.


Why would DrJeff have this kind of information when, by his own season count, he has not skied a single day at Killington so far this year?


----------



## K2Trav (Mar 29, 2013)

Hearing May 15 for Sugarloaf, we've got a ton of snow.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

Is this for continuous or weekend operation?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 30, 2013)

K put out something on FB talking about closing parts of the mountain in April....Not much will be open late April but Skye Peak even with snow on other parts of the mountain. They did say that it would be great to make it to June this year....I think they will push it until Superstar runs out of snow.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 30, 2013)

How much are killington spring tickets? I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it to get a spring pass there, might go four or so times depending on when they close.


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 30, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Killington no doubt.
> 
> Now we all have to make it up there and make it worth it for them to keep doing this from now on.



Killington but there should be more that take the value route. Can never go wrong with pricing at Waterville and they're closing on 4/14.


----------



## mister moose (Mar 31, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> How much are killington spring tickets? I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it to get a spring pass there, might go four or so times depending on when they close.



In the recent past late spring tickets were $49.  Wouldn't surprise me if they do that again.  Prices will ease gradually from the 80's downward as the trail count goes down.  If you come up 4 times, buy the pass.

Typical late season pattern is to be down to Skylark and Superstar once the blast of warm air melts the rest of the mountain.  At some point Skylark goes and it is Superstar only.  Options they've announced include running K1 later than planned if snow and crowds dictate.  It's also been suggested that the Sky Peak HSQ runs a little later to service Bear, particularly OL which has a lot of snow on it.  That can be dicey as the route to OL from Skye Peak is southern facing and usually rots out fairly soon, but we might see one more weekend after BMMC for that lift.

It's almost April 1st, and the next week's forecast is pretty cool to cold.  Depths on Superstar are deeper than in anyone's recent memory.  Reserve piles are all over the place.  Those of us that enjoy late spring bumps had better stock up on Cutters, from up here right now it's looking like a very late spring this year at Killington.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Last year K had Superstar, upper & lower Skyelark & lower Bitter Sweet open until the last day. The headwall of Superstar washed out so that's why it didn't stay open longer, plenty of snow on the rest of Superstar.

I think you are correct mister moose in that late season tickets were $49 last year. They had a deal last year where a pass holder could bring up to two buddies with them & get 1/3 off the ticket price for them. Think it came out to $32 for a ticket. I haven't heard if they are going to do this again this year.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2013)

sugarbush says via facebook 



> we plan to keep going through April if the snow lasts. Maybe even a final weekend in May.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 31, 2013)

How late will Mount Snow stay open?  Next weekend?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2013)

catsup948 said:


> How late will Mount Snow stay open?  Next weekend?



The new GM Blog that came out today said guaranteed daily through the 14th (although they may close for a midweek day if the weather is really crappy that day) - after that if the business demand is there they could very well do a weekend only or 2. TONS of snow all over the mountain - and a forecast for the week with more cool temps!

Gladeiator  + winter brewfest next Saturday!  :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2013)

drjeff said:


> The new GM Blog that came out today said guaranteed daily through the 14th (although they may close for a midweek day if the weather is really crappy that day) - after that if the business demand is there they could very well do a weekend only or 2. TONS of snow all over the mountain - and a forecast for the week with more cool temps!



don't they shut down pods before main mountain, any talk of that yet?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> don't they shut down pods before main mountain, any talk of that yet?



No talk of pod closing yet - even in Sunbrook there's still a bunch of snow in the trees and Beartrap is deep with big, soft bumps


----------



## Steve@jpr (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like we're getting a permit a week late for SS--last day of the Jet is being pushed to 4-28.  If we have snow thereafter, we'll be inclined to get creative.  This is Killington's game to lose for sure.  Good on em.




deadheadskier said:


> Jay has already said they are closing 4/21.  I'm thinking 5/5 for the loaf and after what I saw at K last weekend and the much more aggressive approach of the new GM I'm thinking 5/19 ......maybe even longer


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 1, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> How much are killington spring tickets? I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it to get a spring pass there, might go four or so times depending on when they close.



I bought mine back when they went on sale and have used it already so its really almost paid off.  2 days this coming weekend and it will be paid off so anything after is gravy.  Saw the schedule of closings and the only thing I would love to see different is K1 make it to the weekend of the 21st.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Rogman (Apr 3, 2013)

Killington. Everyone else is vying for second place. Mike Solimano has expressed a willingness to try for June, all he needs is a deep base (check!), customers, and a little luck with the weather, i.e. a cool spring. On top of that their spring pass looks like a great deal ($199), BMMC is back this weekend, and events through every weekend through May 5th.


----------



## dlague (Apr 3, 2013)

Steve@jpr said:


> Looks like we're getting a permit a week late for SS--last day of the Jet is being pushed to 4-28.  If we have snow thereafter, we'll be inclined to get creative.  This is Killington's game to lose for sure.  Good on em.



We chase JP spring snow every year and have really enjoyed it!  Steve I remember a FB post you made when Jay was open longer than Sugarloaf!  It's not about being the King of Spring it is about letting your skiers ski as long a possible!  It is about having fun! That being said mother's day will not be the same this year!  Two year's ago we were skiing Haynes in the rain on Mother's Day!  It was still awesome!  Looking forward to the new Stateside!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 3, 2013)

I just voted...if Killington is really going for it as long as there is snow on the ground, regardless of the competition (other New England areas), they'll win it.  But like everyone is joining the Kmart bandwagon, I'll vote for the ski area in the list above that has been the most consistent last to close: Mont St-Sauveur.

Here is the last blog piece on the Eastern Closing Thread from last May my blog, Ski Mad World.

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/cest-fini-eastern-closing-2012-part-last/


MSS last day vs the others in the previous 7 seasons.



> *Previous closing dates versus the best of the rest*
> 2006: April 30 (3rd) – Bretton Woods May 5 (1st) & Killington May 1 (2nd)
> 2007: May 6 (best) – tied: Sugarbush, Wildcat & Killington.
> 2008: May 11 (best) – Sugarloaf May 5 (2nd)
> ...



Again, I've skied Superstar a numbers of times in June in the 1990s, if they decide to really make a run for June turns, they can. The mid-October opening is a good indication of their new commitment to having the longest season, hoping for a return to June turns at Kmart.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2013)

drjeff said:


> No talk of pod closing yet - even in Sunbrook there's still a bunch of snow in the trees and Beartrap is deep with big, soft bumps




Just read on the Mount Snow passholders site, a post from the GM. Even though on today's snowreport, Sunbrook was listed as closed for the season, that's not the case!  The Beartrap lift will spin from 10-3 both days this weekend. No Sunbrook quad spinning though. Beartrap was AWESOME last weekend!  I'm sure if he reads this, Jaywithbigred will agree!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Just read on the Mount Snow passholders site, a post from the GM. Even though on today's snowreport, Sunbrook was listed as closed for the season, that's not the case!  The Beartrap lift will spin from 10-3 both days this weekend. No Sunbrook quad spinning though. Beartrap was AWESOME last weekend!  I'm sure if he reads this, Jaywithbigred will agree!



am i reading today's report correctly, blue bird is shut down for rest of the season?


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 5, 2013)

Just finished my Annual Eastern Closing Thread.

Only two ski areas mentioned May dates (Kmart and MSS)... two other which have made it to May on a few times are TBD (Jay and Sugarbush).

Go skiing this weekend!!! – Eastern Closing Thread 2012-13 – Part 1
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013...eekend-eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part-1/


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> Just finished my Annual Eastern Closing Thread.
> 
> Only two ski areas mentioned May dates (Kmart and MSS)... two other which have made it to May on a few times are TBD (Jay and Sugarbush).
> 
> ...



I would love to ski the Bush in May.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I would love to ski the Bush in May.



I would love to ski Killington in June!8)


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2013)

andyzee said:


> I would love to ski Killington in June!8)



+1 agreed.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 5, 2013)

andyzee said:


> I would love to ski Killington in June!8)



JUne 1st, 1992

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/06/01/killington-vt-monday-june-1-1992/

Mid-June turns baby!!!

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/killington-vt-thursday-june-11-1992/


Didn't post any other old retro TRs from June, but I have a few days to choose from 1993 and 1997. 8)


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 8, 2013)

In addition to the considerations of business levels vs marketing value several resorts are now selling spring passes($199 @ the Bush, for example) which puts added pressure to be open as long as possible.


----------

